

Show HN: Extensive logging facility for iOS apps: database, Telnet, HTTP server - swisspol
https://github.com/swisspol/XLFacility

======
JoshTheGeek
This is not the first library I've seen like that. I'm curious, though. Do any
apps actually use logging this extensively? The telnet certainly seems a bit
over the top.

~~~
michaelmior
I can see streaming log output to a terminal as being handy during debugging.

